
Show HN: FantasyPollster – “DraftKings for Political Elections” - liamcardenas
https://fantasypollster.com
======
minimaxir
> We offer fun, predictive, skill-based competitions with static entry fees
> and static prizes.

Have you run that by a lawyer?

~~~
liamcardenas
Yes, we have! Our games are in compliance with the Unlawful Internet Gambling
Enforcement Act of 2006.

Notice that our games have static entry fees, static numbers of participants,
and static rewards. The game for each state is based on the accumulated
statistics from each precinct of the state.

For those who are curious, this is the exception of the law under which we
fall:

(ix) participation in any fantasy or simulation sports game or educational
game or contest in which (if the game or contest involves a team or teams) no
fantasy or simulation sports team is based on the current membership of an
actual team that is a member of an amateur or professional sports organiza-
tion (as those terms are defined in section 3701 of title 28) and that meets
the following conditions:

(I) All prizes and awards offered to winning participants are established and
made known to the participants in advance of the game or contest and their
value is not determined by the number of participants or the amount of any
fees paid by those participants.

(II) All winning outcomes reflect the relative knowledge and skill of the
participants and are determined predominantly by accumulated statis- tical
results of the performance of individuals (ath- letes in the case of sports
events) in multiple real- world sporting or other events.

(III) No winning outcome is based—

‘‘(aa) on the score, point-spread, or any performance or performances of any
single real-world team or any combination of such teams; or ‘‘(bb) solely on
any single performance of an individual athlete in any single real-world
sporting or other event.

([https://www.gpo.gov/fdsys/pkg/STATUTE-120/pdf/STATUTE-120-Pg...](https://www.gpo.gov/fdsys/pkg/STATUTE-120/pdf/STATUTE-120-Pg1884.pdf))

~~~
yazriel
Just make sure you have an over night bag ready ;)

Prediction market have been declared illegal in the US.

UIGEA carve out is specifically restricted to sports and scoring related
simulation (guess who lobbied for it).

This is regardless of various state-specific laws, as well as the current
daily-league legal battle.

Any futures trading is also regulated by the CFTC

~~~
liamcardenas
Haha I hope it doesn't come to that. In the excerpt above, it states
"participation in any fantasy or simulation sports game or educational game or
contest". There are also other non-sports related fantasy websites such as
Celebrity Fantasy Draft which have won awards from the Fantasy Sports Trade
Association. We, and our lawyer, did not think that this violated the law.

As mentioned in other comments, we do not allow players to "cash out" if they
are from states in which fantasy is banned. This is similar to what DraftKings
and FanDuel do.

Does that address your concern?

